# Mercedes-Service costs?



## SpatenMan (16 Aug 2007)

Anyone know what it costs for a standard service at a Mercedes dealer. Thinking of getting a B Class 150 but read in Parkers and WhatCar that servicing does not come cheap!  Thanks


----------



## Kendr (16 Aug 2007)

Getting other half's B150 serviced at main dealer in two weeks time, can let you know then if it's any good?

I'm sure someone else will have info before then.

It's a great motor BTW.


----------



## SpatenMan (17 Aug 2007)

Would appreciate your feedback Kendr.


----------



## Mr2 (17 Aug 2007)

243.73
349.66
291.96
653.49

                                        A                  B             C            D

Total cost incl vat at my local main dealer


----------



## SpatenMan (17 Aug 2007)

Surely that should be A B C E?

A B Class is more expensive than a C Class to get serviced?  


Or are you posting this as a question?


----------



## Kendr (17 Aug 2007)

Eh, I think he's referring to Merc servicing intervals and not models. 

Service A is first service,
Service B is second, (hence there's be a few more checks involved)
Service C is third etc etc.


----------



## secman (17 Aug 2007)

Are you sure its not an A or a B service. I,ve a Merc C180 coupe and the service countdown refers to A and B alternatively. One being a mini service and the other entailing far more checks and changing of parts.

Secman


----------



## SpatenMan (17 Aug 2007)

Yip spot on.
According to http://www2.mercedes-benz.co.uk/con...e/after_sales/interactive_manual.html#mainnav


The letter indicates how long the workshop requires to carry out the work
ranging from A - short to H - long.


----------



## Mr2 (17 Aug 2007)

Oh god! It scary how little people know about their own cars.

The question is about M.B. B 150, menu price servicing stops at service D as you don't know what it could need after that (before that you can be fairly sure). The dash clock will tell you the driver what service the car deems it requires.

It will flash a BIG letter in the centre of the display. Service "D" required etc.


----------



## SpatenMan (20 Aug 2007)

Service D is the biggie then Mr2. Is that the timing belt change? Cheers


----------



## Mr2 (20 Aug 2007)

There is a Timing chain on the B150.


----------



## Kendr (28 Aug 2007)

As promised Spatenman.

B150 serviced at main dealer today.  All the usual stuff, oil etc.

Service B.
€254.95. inc VAT.

Pretty good I thought.


----------



## SpatenMan (29 Aug 2007)

Thanks Kendr. 
Good to know when I make the switch. Roughly in line with service costs on A3 at moment.
From my research Mercedes service costs seem to be roughly the same among Dublin dealers and dealers down the sticks.
Also the high cost of the D service Mr2 mentions earlier applies to an automatic, a manual will be E200 lower.
The B Class has a timing chain so this rules out an expensive belt change down the line.


----------



## sil (20 Apr 2009)

Anyone have any costings for an ML270 auto service ('B' service).
Cheers.


----------



## Eithneangela (20 Apr 2009)

My husband just bought himself a Male Menopause Merc (ML500) - any idea of likely service costs (04 car, 38K miles, full service history)


----------



## Frank (20 Apr 2009)

Biggest cost wil be the little orange warning light with the finger in its ear.

Pass everything except a garage.


----------

